# to greshaki or not to greshaki



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

I was venting my greshaki today, upon putting them back in the tank, one got a kind of dark face, and also showed some heavier barring than normal. Most of the time, theres not a hint of barring on any of them.

heres a normal boy a bit immature still at 4.5 inches but he looks pure










and heres the one that always looked pure until he got real pissed off, his color seems a bit off and his dorsal seems a bit off after a second look, or am I being paranoid.










is there some hongi in the mix? as I write this he's back to normal. He usually has very pale almost female like colors compared to the other male.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It would not be my expectation to see barring, or dark markings in the face of greshakei. I haven't kept this species, so it is best to wait for someone who has.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Something about him definitely looks "off" to me...my guys never looked like that, whether dominant or subdominant, maturing or full grown....


----------

